# Join FFM Scoring Contest - registration OPEN from Sept 15 to Nov 11!



## Four for Music (Sep 19, 2022)

FFM Scoring Contest



The FFM Scoring Contest, organised by Four For Music, is open to composers worldwide.
The Registration is open from Sept 15 to Nov 11. The Big Winner will have the opportunity to hear their music recorded by an orchestra and mixed by professionals who have worked on world-famous films and games. All winners will receive samples by Strezov Sampling so that they can continue creating amazing music.

To participate in the contest, you have to create music for a scene of Shibil, a film with more than 150 international awards!
You can watch it on Netflix Europe.

Find all details about the contest and how to participate here: https://www.fourformusic.com/competit...

Find details for the film: https://shibil.bg/

Take a look at the Strezov Sampling incredible products: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Oct 16, 2022)

Do I understand the rules correctly that one is only allowed to use the instruments specifies (plus synths)? 

Or can we use anything we like, but with the restriction that if we win, the orchestra won't be able to cover all of the parts.


----------



## Four for Music (Oct 17, 2022)

The 50-piece orchestra that we'll provide for the recording of the winner's composition comprises of:

Strings 31 [10-8-6-4-3]
Woodwinds 8 [2-2-2-2]*
Brass 10 [4-2-3-1]
Timpani
If you use other instrument/s, you should provide stem/s for them in case you win the contest.


----------



## Cideboy (Oct 18, 2022)

For those that enter, and I suggest you do! Know what you’re giving away. I’d say it’s worth it, but be informed.

_3. Copyright

3.1 The Participant retains full ownership of their work, but by entering the Contest, they assign to the Organizer, on a non-exclusive basis and free of charge, their copyright to their composition submitted for the Contest for purposes of marketing (such as, but not limited to usage on FB page, newsletters, etc.) in territorially and time-unlimited way.

3.2 The Participant, if selected as winner, does not have the right to assign the rights/sell their version of the entry to third parties such as, but not limited to music libraries.

3.3 The FFM Scoring Contest holds the rights to present the winning submissions on the official website of the Competition, as well as on the Organizer's social media channels, newsletters, and other marketing materials as they see fit._


----------

